# Escape From The Grave



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Greetings Everyone!

I had an idea to take the "walking severed hands" and use them to 
slowly come up from underground as something is escaping from the 
grave.

Anyone ever try this before?

I'm thinking that I'd like to have the hands come up at a slow speed
more so for a creepy effect rather than fast for a scare effect.

Anyone have any idea input?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

hmmmm....rotary motor be slow enough to give yo the effect you want?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

How slow does the motor turn? Have a link to one?

Thinking of burying a couple of PCV pipes in the ground for the hands 
to come up in... with some faux leaves/dirt covering the opening for 
the hands to break through.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

About as slow as FCG motors. A Lot of people use them for the movement of the FCG in fact.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rotisserie-Gear...ryZ75576QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This one runs at about 4 to 5 rpm, would that help.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice link BD. I actually bought that one not too long ago.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll have to give those a try...

Maybe if I stagger them on a motion sensor...


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow i m making something like that my son came up with the idea, im using a rotisserie motor from wally world run about 2-3 rpm i using a small piece of sonic tube 12"x6"round so the hand can go up and down in with out anything getting in the way, 3 pieces of 1" aluminum stock about 4-6" long all hook up like a fcg . right now the aluinum stock is too long hand is coming out to high, but im also want to get the look when it comes out i want it to fall-like its crabbing to get out--i also have the motor bolted in a small wooden box so the dirt doesnt get near it


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Great minds think alike eh pyro?  

I was thinking about that I would like the hands to "fall" back into place 
as well... wonder if a timer circuit could be used with a variable speed 
motor somehow?

Or...

A timer circuit to kill the power to the motor and have the hands spring
loaded to be able to pull back in.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

im just goin to set it up to run with a flood light sensor


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I use one of these 'severed walking hands' on a zombie. It is a very subtle movement, but I like it. 

Problem using two hands is all I have seen are left hands. I haven't seen the other side. Two left hands coming out of the grave is more funny than scary.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Haven't you ever heard of anyone "left handed?"


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

slimy said:


> I use one of these 'severed walking hands' on a zombie. It is a very subtle movement, but I like it.
> 
> Problem using two hands is all I have seen are left hands. I haven't seen the other side. Two left hands coming out of the grave is more funny than scary.


 Very good point... might have to take one of those apart and see what makes it tick...

Might be able to use the guts in some other hands after some modifications to make a right hand.

Remember, where there's a will... there's a dead person! 

Scott


----------

